# BLACK Aromizer Supreme SteamCrave



## The Steve (28/7/16)

Hey guys, looking for the aromizer supreme in black.


----------



## Frostbite (28/7/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/authentic-aromamizer-supreme-rdta-by-steam-crave-4ml-and-7ml

Your welcome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Steve (28/7/16)

Frostbite said:


> https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/authentic-aromamizer-supreme-rdta-by-steam-crave-4ml-and-7ml
> 
> Your welcome


Thanks frostbite. Ordered and see you guys have churios too. Need to find a recipe and start DIY


----------

